# apple variety



## lee (Apr 17, 2001)

Just bought a home with a tree in yard I'm having trouble identifying. There is a worn label still on it but only part I can read is W...jack apple. It's just an upright main stem...no branching and is planted close to fence. Local nursery suggested Wijack or Wijick but can't find info on either of those two. Can anyone make an educated guess & give me some info?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mberst (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi Lee;
We're researching it for you. Could it be a M. baccata v. jackii (Jack Crab) maybe?
Mike


----------



## lee (Apr 27, 2001)

Think I'm getting this narrowed down....best quess I've received..it's a columnar apple tree...NOT self-pollinating, so hope I have some friendly neighbours !! Nobody can find my particular variety ...Wijik or sounds like that, but at least I've made a start...thanks for your help & if you find anything on this, let me know...Lee


----------



## mberst (Apr 27, 2001)

*Wijik McIntosh*

Hi Lee,
We nailed it down. It is probably a Wijik McIntosh, which is a columnar mutation. Like most apple varieties, it may well not be self-pollinating. 
Siloam Orchards Nursery sells the tree and may have helpful info on care for you.
Here is what their catalog says: Mac Wijick (Colonade) - This is a form of McIntosh which grows vertically without branching. All the fruit is borne close to the trunk. Great for tight spaces or to grow vertically on a fence with your espalier trees. Zone 5. Grown on the M26 rootstock, but much smaller than other apples on M26, due to it's nature.
Siloam Orchards
7300 - 3rd. Concession
R.R. #1, Uxbridge
Ontario Canada
L9P 1R1

Tel: (905) 852-9418
Fax: (905) 852-3182
[email protected]
Eric & Sharon Hambly

Mike at AJ


----------



## lee (Apr 28, 2001)

Thanks a million....will contact Siloam Orchards for more info...now I can get back to playing games on the Internet...HAHA.....Lee


----------



## GeraldJ880 (Jan 28, 2015)

Each of our 70-463 newly selected and planted rose's have a very sap-like compound around the stems. The actual stems seem to be transforming any yellow after which black. Any thoughts of what brings about this specific in addition to how to repair the problem?


----------

